# Getting Ready To Start ON My Electric Willy (Cj2A)



## OnlineAtvSalvage (May 28, 2008)

Ok guys let me know if my plan is going to sink or swim. I am planning to convert my 1947 willys Jeep to an EV. I am thinking that the old willy will make an almost perfect canadate (unless i missed something).

The PROS:

Small and light, it weighs from what i have read only 2,137 lbs
the one i have has an aftermarket fiberglass body so it should be less than that. I am also removing the engine AND transmission. This willys came with a L134 Flathead engine which weighs ALOT for a 4cyl. From what I have read it weighs more than small block Ford V-8s So the starting project weight should be down real low. Also , I will be using a vinyl top and doors. 

The ICE motor is only rated at 48hp. So the drive train should be matched well to the lower output of an EV motor.

The suspension is made to haul a load so it should carry the batteries well.

Manual steering, Manual Brakes, nothing but the wiper is vacuum operated so the conversion should be easy.

CONS:

Bad brakes. The CJ2A were known for the poor brakes. May be kinda hard to slow down the willy with a load of batteries.

Bad aerodynamics (i would guess)

No turn signals and vacuum operated wipers. I will have to wire them in and change the wiper over to DC.

Any other pros or cons I missed?

I was thinking about going direct drive to the rear axle , but got to reading about the transfer case. It seems the Willys came with a transfer case that works kinda like a 2 speed transmission. It has a low range for one gear and the other speed is a direct drive to the rear end. The transfer can be shifted out of low into high at any speed. It can only be shifted from high to low when stopped. I am going to try to mount the DC motor to the input side of the transfer case. I was thinking that this will work out good. When stopped at a light or stop sign I will take off in low then shift to high (direct drive) This will also allow me to remove the transmission for added weight savings. This will also allow me to retain 4WD if i need it.Anyone ever try this? Results?

I only have a 14mi drive to where I work. I can plug in where I work to charge. Even so, I would like to get the most range that I can. I often make runs into town and would like to be able to do that when I need to.
I am thinking of a 72v system for now ,but would like to have the option to go up to 96v if needed. Or, should I just start out with the 96v?

Because of the small wallet I carry, I will be going with Lead Acid batts. Which brand , volts will be the best bang for my buck when shopping for batteries?

Sorry for the large post 
Thanks in advance for any help / insight
ahhh soo many questions,, such a little text box


----------



## OnlineAtvSalvage (May 28, 2008)

Lexus said:


> LEAD ACID ..... EVs meant to be good for the Planet ... keep away from the Lead Acid .. get some Batteries that are NOT going to be a pain when it comes to RECYCLING ... I do not understand going green with LEAD ACID!


Sorry the only green i want to go with is the kind that goes in your wallet. I have a hard time swallowing the whole "we are killing mother earth" If it would save me money and be cheaper to run i would install a nuke reactor and bury the waste in a cave.


----------



## kixGas (May 2, 2008)

I was about to post about how every Jeep I have ever owned you had to be stopped to shift in and out of low 4wd but then I reread your post. So basically you would start in low range and when you get up to speed you would switch it to high range. It might work. I think I remember doing that in some of my Jeeps. The only issues that you may have is a typical low range transfer case is 2.3:1 and the high range is of course 1:1. This may be a too large of a difference. It would be like shifting from 2nd to 5th in a standard transmission. Also would suggest removing the chain and front drive shaft gears just to save weight and rotating mass inside the transfer case.

I like the name though- Electric Willy would get a lot of attention. I lived in OZ for a while so that popped in my head too.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

I just want to point out that recycling Lead Acid batteries is a lot easier than any other kind of battery. Besides the fact that they are 99% recyclable, any store that sells LA batteries should take them back. At least here in MA it's mandatory recycling for LA and each battery is $9 in your pocket. Off the top of my head there are 5 places in my town that will take any LA battery and recycle it.

I know of absolutely no way to recycle Li or NiMH or any other kind of battery for that matter except for LA. LA are a lot greener than you think.


----------



## ZEVUtah (Apr 10, 2008)

The CJ2A would be a great EV and the Cons appear to be fixable to me. 

I would run the jeep across the scales before you start to find out what it really weighs. The truck stop here in SLC charged me just $7.50 and you can get it by axle and a total on one sheet. 

Then after conversion do the scales again and see if you balanced it right or not. 

Not sure if I would try the direct drive or not. I have driven a couple of "clutch less" EV conversions and I did not like shifting without the clutch. Seems like a good way to wear out your gears early to me. 

Otmar has this on his website about shifting gears.
http://www.cafeelectricpress.com/blog/?p=22

See if you can find a disc brake conversion. Saftey is a good thing.
Cheers,
Kyle 
http://www.zevutah.com/


----------



## ww321q (Mar 28, 2008)

I think you need to check the weight though . Jeeps are heavy for their size . But if you go with a 2x4 and get rid of the front differential and have a fiberglass body already it might be ok . Warren makes an overdrive unit that bolts to the transfer case . 25% overdrive . It can be used like a gear splitter or a over/under gear . I had a 65 scout , basically the same as a jeep (a little wider and longer ) most drive train parts interchange . It weighed in just under 4000lbs .I worked at AMC jeep for a while as a mechanic . J.W.


----------



## ww321q (Mar 28, 2008)

Lexus said:


> ROFLMAO .. Great Title ... *Electric Willy* ... first thing that came to mind was _"This guy is going to make a VIBRATOR, the girls will be happy"_....
> 
> Sorry mate .. Aussie here and a Willy is the thing in ya Shorts ....
> 
> ...


 That jeep from the show "MASH" is a Ford made jeep from WW2 . You can tell from the crease in the side under the door cutout. J.W.


----------



## Manntis (May 22, 2008)

I attempted to watch the first episode of that new Knight Rider series. I didn't make it to the end, as it called for far too much suspension of disbelief.


----------

